# Road bike wheelset for 275# guy?



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

I know this is a mtn bike forum, but you guys usually know everything about everything!!:thumbsup: 

I have been riding my road bike more and more because it is way more convenient and saves me alot of time during the busy week. The stock wheelset on my 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 is getting loose spokes all the time, and I am quickly losing confidence in them. 

Any big guys out there ride road? which wheelset would you recommend? budget of around $500. My typical road rides are relatively flat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Buy a hand built 36 spoke wheelset with double butted spokes and brass nipples...here are a few suggestions to fit multiple budgets

Road - Riders 233+ - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm 275 ! I ride 32 spoke hand built wheels. I build them myself and they stay true!

Properly and evenly tensioned wheels will not have spokes that loosen etc. under your weight.

Check these guys out Road - Riders 233+ - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse



texasnavy05 said:


> I know this is a mtn bike forum, but you guys usually know everything about everything!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have been riding my road bike more and more because it is way more convenient and saves me alot of time during the busy week. The stock wheelset on my 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 is getting loose spokes all the time, and I am quickly losing confidence in them.
> 
> Any big guys out there ride road? which wheelset would you recommend? budget of around $500. My typical road rides are relatively flat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

270# on DTSwiss RR585 hoops with double butted spokes, brass nips, and Shimano 105 hubs are what I went with after much research.


----------



## macaw1us (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm 300lb and I love my Campi Shamal Ultra 2-ways
Zero issues and still completely true...
There are several "Big" guys in Central Illinois running them for a few years now without any issues.

Sorry, just saw your $500 budget, these were $1000 bucks, but great wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Buzzaro (Jan 27, 2008)

texasnavy05 said:


> I know this is a mtn bike forum, but you guys usually know everything about everything!!:thumbsup:
> 
> I have been riding my road bike more and more because it is way more convenient and saves me alot of time during the busy week. The stock wheelset on my 2011 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 is getting loose spokes all the time, and I am quickly losing confidence in them.
> 
> Any big guys out there ride road? which wheelset would you recommend? budget of around $500. My typical road rides are relatively flat. Any help would be appreciated.


It may have as much to do with the original factory wheelbuild as it does the wheelset itself. Most wheelsets will be ok as long as they have been broken-in and evenly tensioned. If you're not looking to spend a lot of money on a new wheelset, you could take those into your LBS and have them go through them. Once the spokes are bedded in and evenly tensioned, most wheels will do just fine.
I've been riding Fulcrum racing 5's for over 1300mi now with 0 issues at all. I weigh about 240 all geared up.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to find a new rear wheel myself. My stock 32h whole is already out of true quite a bit.I suspect if I had it re-laced by hand or at least trued and re-tensioned, it might end up being ok, but I'd rather go 36h for peace of mind.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Shimano hubs and the 23mm wide rim from bikehubstore.com. Use something like sapim races and you'll be good. The hubs only come 32 or 36, either would be fine and would come under your budget. They'd really be fantastic wheels.


----------



## Huntro (Mar 30, 2012)

I love my Williams 30x. I was snapping up rear bontrager wheels constantly. Threw the 30xs on and never looked back.

Williams Cycling, Buy Bike Wheels, Bike Saddles, Bike Parts Direct


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm running 32hole velocity deep v's on my fixed gear at 300# without issue, not sure on hubs though as I haven't looked at a true road hub


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

gwillywish said:


> I'm running 32hole velocity deep v's on my fixed gear at 300# without issue, not sure on hubs though as I haven't looked at a true road hub


Deep Vs are strong and heavy. I've got 36H Velocity Chukkers on my cross bike which is mainly a road bike laced to SLX hubs (cross spacing). These rims are really stiff riding and will hold up to more abuse if you see yourself hammering into speed bumps and potholes at full speed, but Velocity sidewalls are easy to bend if you pinch flat on something.

105/Ultegra hubs are probably fine at the weight range you're looking at. A handbuilt 105/Ultegra wheelset laced to Open Pros should be overkill at your weight. 32 hole handbuilt should be fine at your weight, 36 spoke is a little heavier and provides a little more piece of mind.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> 105/Ultegra hubs are probably fine at the weight range you're looking at. A handbuilt 105/Ultegra wheelset laced to Open Pros should be overkill at your weight. 32 hole handbuilt should be fine at your weight, 36 spoke is a little heavier and provides a little more piece of mind.


Open Pro's are not a wise choice for a 275# rider at all. They are a good rim, but certainly nowhere near a super clyde rim. They are quite light at 435g per hoop and I have built up many wheels in my life and would never recommend the Open Pro to a large rider. In the Mavic range the CXP33 or even an A719 would be a much wiser choice.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Bike Whisperer said:


> Open Pro's are not a wise choice for a 275# rider at all. They are a good rim, but certainly nowhere near a super clyde rim. They are quite light at 435g per hoop and I have built up many wheels in my life and would never recommend the Open Pro to a large rider. In the Mavic range the CXP33 or even an A719 would be a much wiser choice.


Different opinions here man, I know several very large guys that tour and race cross on Open Pros. Dig around on some of the road bike forums and you'll get the same response.

I was really on the fence between the Open Pros and my Chukkers and opted for the Chukkers since I wanted something wider and stronger for dirt riding. If I was only on the road, Open Pros would be the ticket. The Open Pro rim is stronger and lighter than the CXP33 but I'm not familiar with the A719 to compare.

EDIT: I weighed almost 300lbs when I was seriously considering lacing SLX hubs to black Open Pros and opted for the Chukkers for higher tire volume (wider rim).


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> Different opinions here man, I know several very large guys that tour and race cross on Open Pros. Dig around on some of the road bike forums and you'll get the same response.
> 
> I was really on the fence between the Open Pros and my Chukkers and opted for the Chukkers since I wanted something wider and stronger for dirt riding. If I was only on the road, Open Pros would be the ticket. The Open Pro rim is stronger and lighter than the CXP33 but I'm not familiar with the A719 to compare.
> 
> EDIT: I weighed almost 300lbs when I was seriously considering lacing SLX hubs to black Open Pros and opted for the Chukkers for higher tire volume (wider rim).


They are lighter...but not stronger than CXP33, that isn't even debatable.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

I got great Service from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse, they can build what you need.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I am going to go with the tour pure/105 wheelset from bicycle wheel warehouse. hard to beat the price under $300 and I have yet to see a bad review from a clyde about them. I will probably go 36 H on front and back with brass nipples. Not really concerned about weight. Just want confidence.

Throw on some 28mm tires, and my fuji is a clyde friendly rig!!

Road - Riders 233+ - Pure Tour 700c - 105 - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

I think those are a good buy. I run 32H myself front and back with no issues - dt swiss 240/585's. You could certainly go 32 front and 36 back. I ride gatorskin 28mm tires - nice ride.



texasnavy05 said:


> I think I am going to go with the tour pure/105 wheelset from bicycle wheel warehouse. hard to beat the price under $300 and I have yet to see a bad review from a clyde about them. I will probably go 36 H on front and back with brass nipples. Not really concerned about weight. Just want confidence.
> 
> Throw on some 28mm tires, and my fuji is a clyde friendly rig!!
> 
> Road - Riders 233+ - Pure Tour 700c - 105 - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about buying via internet regarding hand built items like wheels is service after the sale. I am not saying they won't take care of you, but shipping back and forth, and the down time could piss me off. 

Thats why I went local.


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

I ride with Mavic Open Pro wheels with Shimano Dura-Ace hubs on my commuter, I also use michilin city 700x35c reflective sidewall tires. Very stiff, I'm only 210lbs but the wheels feel very strong to me.

I'm still using up the front tire which is the 27" no-name alloy wheel and continental ultra sport 27x1 1/8" tire that came on my bike before I upgraded the whole drivetrain to modern dura-ace parts. They just don't make a 68cm bike for tall people anymore...


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 11, 2006)

For my $.02, I had hand built Chorus/Open Pros. I kept breaking spokes. I decided to upgrade and went with hand built White Industries MI5 hubs to CXP33 rims. Rock solid, love those wheels for several seasons now.

Rims with a deeper profile like a CPX33 or Deep V will have more strength and probably last you longer, if built by a good wheel builder. A $500 set is a reasonable price range for most of these builds.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dont know if I am too late to the party but i run 36h mavic 719a rim with Chris King hubs. I know the King hubs would put you over budget but the 719a rims are very stiff !!


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going to be testing out a hand built custom carbon 50mm deep wheel set I picked up from China. 
I gave them my specs, 6'6" 285 and they threw on some more carbon sheets and 32 spokes front and back. 
They're a bit heavier than the standard carbon wheels but for $550 to my house I'll give me a shot. 
There's a huge write up on roadbikereview on the carbon wheels from various companies from the far East.

















I almost went with deep V's and white industry hubs. Maybe I'll go with them after my China disks give out and I end up over the bars. 
I'll let you know how they work once I finally get my frame and build up my bike.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

macaw1us said:


> I'm 300lb and I love my Campi Shamal Ultra 2-ways
> Zero issues and still completely true...
> There are several "Big" guys in Central Illinois running them for a few years now without any issues.
> 
> Sorry, just saw your $500 budget, these were $1000 bucks, but great wheels :thumbsup:


Ditto i have Campy Eurus.


----------

